# who are you "pairing" up this season?



## miss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

after seeing joes website with pics of this seasons parings i was wondering if anyone else wanted to share some pics of what you hope to breed this year and which individual lizards you hope to pair.

personally im hoping for some amazing colours from my stumpys including jet black, white spotted, white striped and yellow spots 
im also aiming for highland blotched bluie parings, easterns bluies and maybe my lowlands depending on how they are feeling!

ill get some pics of mine hopefully tonight.


----------



## XKiller (Sep 19, 2011)

I have breed afew knob tail geckos and have receved afew eggs, and expecting tree snake eggs soon, thats it for this year. No pics sorry as i wasnt there for eigther breeding or laying. Good luck with the stumpys..


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 19, 2011)

I only want my scrubby to lay eggs ( she will sooon) , can't be stuffed breeding anything else this season ( not that I can stop most from breeding)

WOOPS . LIZARDS.... I should read posts , haha , well Hope my spencers lay this year.. they are paired up and stuff now


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been having a good run with my thickies see my threads

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/thick-tailed-gecko-pairs-2011-a-168081/

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/eggs-169248/

Also some other pics in my albums http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gibblore-21539/albums/geckos-2237/


----------



## miss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

keep it coming guys and dont forget pics of the potential husband and wife lol.i cant wait to see if this boy will throw his colourings to any of his kids!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 19, 2011)

Just the one pair breeding this season. The first clutch went in the incubator yesterday.







* X

*





Hoping to pop out some nice orange pilbs


----------



## Snowman (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm going to put my hybrid Ceylonese x Aussie male over my Aussie x Aussie female. Hoping to get a nice caramel homosapien baby....


----------



## Smithers (Sep 19, 2011)

Pair One
View attachment 218453
View attachment 218454


Pair Two

View attachment 218455


Pair Three

View attachment 218456
View attachment 218457




Pair Four 

(Coming Soon)


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 19, 2011)

Only 1 pairing this season.
Looks to be going well.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 19, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Only 1 pairing this season.
> Looks to be going well.



Looks to be a very nice pairing...


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 19, 2011)

miss2 said:


> keep it coming guys and dont forget pics of the potential husband and wife lol.i cant wait to see if this boy will throw his colourings to any of his kids!!!



:O nice


----------



## miss2 (Sep 21, 2011)

smithers, iam very jealous of pair 3! stunning!


----------



## Beard (Sep 21, 2011)

got a couple of gravid platinum macs I'm hoping will come along well


----------



## viciousred (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see scrubby babies! Hope to get one one day!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 21, 2011)

this pair is the one i am most excited about this year. 









also





and exciting








same male with this female hopefully. F2's would be the outcome.







miss2 said:


> keep it coming guys and dont forget pics of the potential husband and wife lol.i cant wait to see if this boy will throw his colourings to any of his kids!!!




love your shingle by the way. awesome colouring


----------



## nico77 (Sep 21, 2011)

Helikaon said:


> this pair is the one i am most excited about this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any luck with them 2 whitey's yet Gary ? 

cheers
Nico


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 21, 2011)

looks good so far Nico, my fingers are crossed the next few months will go very slow


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

You should get some stunning blueys from those pairings Gary. Good luck!


----------



## varanophile (Sep 21, 2011)

Here are some of my goldfields pairings 

"Orange"
Male






Female 1






Female 2






"Black and red" (can't find a pic of my second female of this group sorry)
Male






Female 1






"Orange and Black" -still trying to find a similar looking mate for her, will likely be paired with the orange male...


----------



## Shiresnakes (Sep 21, 2011)

varanophile said:


> Here are some of my goldfields pairings
> 
> "Orange"
> Male
> ...



OMG they are stunning shingles ... Never seen that colour before!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 24, 2011)

never get sick of seeing those shingles


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 24, 2011)

Check out the red beardie pair that are my avatar, I just got the first clutch of eggs out of them 2 days ago.


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw these guys mating before!!!


----------



## Wally (Sep 26, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting eggs from this pairing.

View attachment 219368
View attachment 219369


----------



## varanophile (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice looking beardies there Wally.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 7, 2011)

keep it going guys, i need to know how much $$ i need to save up LOL


----------



## Wally (Oct 7, 2011)

varanophile said:


> Nice looking beardies there Wally.



Cheers. First time for this girl, smallish clutch in the incubator.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 11, 2011)

my first pairing is these 2
my female
View attachment 221499

my male
View attachment 221500


And my pink tongue pair
View attachment 221502


would have a few more reps to breed but they are still a bit young


----------



## Xcell (Oct 11, 2011)

just had my first clutch hatch from these two 

Female






Male





Already starting to show some nice colours


----------

